# Bloquer les fenêtre qui s'ouvrent sous Safari ?



## hdaiforever (12 Novembre 2012)

Bonsoir,

Dans l'onglet SECURITE, Malgré la case cochée "Bloquer les fenêtres surgissantes" dans les préférences de safari, j'ai souvent des nouvelles fenêtres qui s'ouvrent lorsque je surf sur safari.

Comment faire pour bloquer définitivement et efficacement ces fenêtres (popup ?) ?

Merci.


----------



## Larme (12 Novembre 2012)

Plug-In ?


----------



## Sly54 (12 Novembre 2012)

Ad block ?


----------



## hdaiforever (12 Novembre 2012)

Safari AdBlock ?

Edit: Sly54 a été plus rapide.


----------



## hdaiforever (21 Novembre 2012)

J'ai installé AdBlocker pour safari, c'est pas très efficace et on ne peut pas mettre d'adresse manuellement à bloquer :sick:


----------



## Larme (21 Novembre 2012)

Si...
Dans _Safari/Préférences/Extensions/Ad Block_, tu peux cliquer pour afficher les options d'_AdBlock_, ce qui t'ouvre une page.
Et là, apparemment, tu peux rajouter des _URL_...


----------



## Sly54 (21 Novembre 2012)

Je confirme, cliquer sur "_clic me to show AdBlock's options_"


----------



## hdaiforever (21 Novembre 2012)

Je ne l'avais pas, j'avais juste ADBlocker dans la même fenêtre que PREFERENCES avec un onglet tout à la fin sans paramétrage.

Il y a effectivement plein d'options, j'espère que cela ne va pas tout me bloquer ou me ralentir le surf ...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2012)

Il y a quiproquo, parce ce que toi tu parles de Adblocker, alors que les autres te parlent de AdBlock...

Pas la même chose...

http://safariadblock.com


----------



## hdaiforever (21 Novembre 2012)

Effectivement :rose:

C'est quoi la différence ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2012)

Je ne connais pas AdBlocker.

Si tu peux le neutraliser (sans le désinstaller pour l'instant), teste AdBlock pour voir s'il te convient mieux.

Dans la barre de menu, clique sur Safari / Extensions Safari.
Installe AdBlock.

Il apparaitra dans Safari / Préférences / Extensions.


----------



## hdaiforever (21 Novembre 2012)

Tout est fait


----------



## hdaiforever (25 Novembre 2012)

Nickel, ça marche 

Merci à vous


----------

